
Canada cell provider tells 88-year-old to wait 4½ years to get refund - myinnerbanjo
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/bell-telcos-cell-phones-business-customers-1.5103393
======
adamzk
Well that seems perfectly reasonable to me. Read the terms of service or ask
important questions when you before you start paying them once a month like
"what happens if I don't use all my minutes?" (They rollover) "Do I have to
keep paying if I have minutes already?" (No) "are the minutes refundable?"
(No). You can't just walk into a store and say "talky talky please" and walk
out with a phone. Allowing her to use the minutes toward internet and TV is
generous of them.

